# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Inside 3D Printing is heading to Dusseldorf on February 21-22

## Eddie

Inside 3D Printing is heading to Dusseldorf on February 21-22. See exhibits from AMPower  & more for free. Will you be there? Check out the site here: https://goo.gl/jYJG6S

----------


## MichaelRice

you've got achieved an outstanding procedure and our complete network might be thankful to you.

----------

